# HI ALL Newbie here



## Cwd60tx (Jan 21, 2019)

YAMAHA y624 and went to start it 2 days ago,it hasn't been ran in over a year,but anyway I should have used some starter fluid but didn't just cranked it A little to long and may have blown a fuse...no power now to the starter,if it's not the fuse what else should I look for,the push button has from time to time stuck and it would continue to turn over the starter,any help would be appreaciated,also where can I get a service manual for it? Thanks Chuck


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*ALOHA From The Paradise City. :smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027:*


----------



## GregNL (Jan 9, 2017)

New gas. Drain the tank, lines and carb bowl and put it in your car to burn. Fill it back up with new gas. Add a little sea foam as a stabilizer, especially if you may not use it much or happen to forget about it over the summer much like myself. I had Sea Foam on hand but still didn't add it to the fuel from last winter and did exactly what I'm telling you above. Add new gas and it should start up after a few pulls. Check the fuse and replace if required also. Never hurts to check the plug to know if you're getting spark. Pull it out, keep the wire lead on it yet maintain contact with the plug and engine. Pull the cord and check for spark, you may need to turn off the lights. If you're getting spark and have new gas but still won't start remove the carb and clean it up with carb cleaner and a strand of wire to ensure any needle valve holes are free, then reassemble.


----------

